# You aint heard it from me !!



## chest rockwell (Sep 16, 2007)

expect a xiphos 7 string fixed bridge next year.. !! my sources have sworn me to silence, but im drunk & dont care.
this is not a joke


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 16, 2007)

holy shit! that's hella cool.

and coming from someone who should know about ibanez stuff!

many people will be quite happy about this...


edit: also, sell me your newest LACS!


----------



## 220BX (Sep 16, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeet!!! i just love the look of a Xiphos. i hope it's true!


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome news!  

I'm guessing it will be a Fixed-Edge bridge, rather than a Gotoh fixed bridge. Which is good news again.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 16, 2007)

Another great 7 string


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 16, 2007)

damn thats sick news


----------



## Ken (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh fuck.

Oh fuck.

Well, I've got my eye on a sixxer Xiphos. I won't ask for any more details, but I really appreciate you leaking this. You should drink more often. 

[action=Ken]will totally respect B, uh, "chest", in the morning. [/action]


----------



## Stitch (Sep 16, 2007)

I  chest rockwell.

Looks like I've got something to save up for.


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 16, 2007)

just what i needed..
another case of G.A.S  
bring that shit on


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

xiphos 7 string fixed bridge

...

SHIT MORE GAS.

--e

Why is this going to have a FB?





has a tremolo...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2007)

Fuckin nice! I hope it'll come with some sweet colors. *ryan hopes for arctic frost colors*


----------



## Nats (Sep 16, 2007)

damn, why couldn't it have been an RGA?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Fuckin nice! I hope it'll come with some sweet colors. *ryan hopes for arctic frost colors*



I wouldn't mind the Blue Chameleon finish. It goes from a nice deep blue to a rich green. The red, however..ugh.


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 16, 2007)

GAWD!!!! better start saving now!!!!


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 16, 2007)

OMGOMG, shit I swear my eyeballs started itching when i heard this and holy shit holy shit holy shit.

27" plzplpzlpzlzplz?


----------



## yevetz (Sep 16, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> xiphos 7 string fixed bridge
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



:MASTRUBATING:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy shit! I've got to start saving!

RG2228 plans go OUT the window... 

Any chance of a price guestimation? And please for the love of god tell me its got GOOD inlays? ie NOT sharktooth...


----------



## Makelele (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe I'll buy one of these as a "getting out of the army"- gift for myself.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 16, 2007)

By the way you can all thank me later for my Petitioning of doom here and on the ibby forum!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 16, 2007)

satin black with black hardware, emg's and inlayless ebony board..and i WILL hit that so hard.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 16, 2007)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> satin black with black hardware, emg's and inlayless ebony board..and i WILL hit that so hard.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 16, 2007)

like a bc rich stealth aint it, jsut..brutal!

if that is made, ill get it refretted with HUGE stainless frets..mmm


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 16, 2007)

All I really give a monkey's about is them actually making it, but if it has the reversed headstock it's going to be an essential purchase.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 16, 2007)

I see this being sweet but also coming out at something ridiculous like twice the price of the 6 string. I wonder if it will be Indonesian? Will it come with strap buttons this time around?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 16, 2007)

&#8364;50-&#8364;80 extra isn't a big deal on the price but the missing strap buttons isn't a big deal for me either cos I'd like to replace them with locking ones or just plain bugger strap buttons.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 16, 2007)

Bit disappointed that it's fixed bridge, i want floyd!! but i guess that'll come with time, they rarely release one without the other


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 16, 2007)

*backflips*


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG.... omg.... If this is a 27" I wont have to buy a custom...   YEAH!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 16, 2007)

suprising what you hear and then know you can't tell just to find out someone else didn't say anything about it first


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome. So Dino was correct.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 16, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> suprising what you hear and then know you can't tell just to find out someone else didn't say anything about it first


----------



## Regor (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone want to buy an RG7621BK?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 16, 2007)

This could be pretty cool


----------



## Soma (Sep 16, 2007)

I figured this was imminent when I saw Dinos model say "Prestige" on the headstock. I can't wait for this guitar to come out!


----------



## nikt (Sep 16, 2007)

some LACS have Prestige logo on headstocks... that doesn't make them a series guitars or news that those will come. 

Buz in other thread said that there is going to be a FX bridge X7 next year so now we know for sure


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 16, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> OMG.... omg.... If this is a 27" I wont have to buy a custom...   YEAH!



+1
dimarzio activators
27"
ebony board (unbound)
no inlays, or minimal
black hardware
satin finish


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 16, 2007)

I think theyll play it safe with gloss black or the very successful chameleon colors. My guess is it will be an XPT700 with an extra string. Something different could be nest though... DY?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

DY?

Anyways, they should introduce the previous three color models. Black would be really awesome as a Chameleon color, though, think of the Galaxy color of the RG1527. I still would prefer a BCH color.

But what made Ibanez decide a fixed bridge at this time? All of their other ones (besides MTM or whatever) have tremolos, or the 7321-like one...or is this just going to be a LOCKED tremolo system?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2007)

Badass!


----------



## Carrion (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's hoping for it to be Prestige.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 16, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>


Ah you see!


----------



## 1longhorn (Sep 16, 2007)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> +1
> dimarzio activators
> 27"
> ebony board (unbound)
> ...



I'm with you, Nick...+ reverse headstock, + Prestige...
 "OK Ibanez, when can I preorder?"


----------



## Jerich (Sep 16, 2007)

chest rockwell said:


> expect a xiphos 7 string fixed bridge next year.. !! my sources have sworn me to silence, but im drunk & dont care.
> this is not a joke



Dude you are getting everyone eXcited for a major let down...there has been talk but nothing yet in stone.......

I would not rely on your source.... the USA has no bering on what Ibanez does for mass market..Hoshino has all the say!...I have been pushing more and more for new model 7's and 6's and xiphos is not one of them.........

keep you eye on Ibanez for 2008 they have some serious ideas.......landing....


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

there has been talk but nothing yet in stone.......


Dino plays one.
Muhammed has one.
General public is willing to get one.

1*3=7? IN THIS CASE YES.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know the Xiphos 7 would be a pretty popular idea but I would LOVE to see an RGA-7 hit the market first. People have been asking for that since the RGA121 and RGA321 came out... one at a time people!  Plus an RGA-7 in chameleon (or even better, with a quilted maple top) would make me buy an Ibanez again....


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Dude you are getting everyone eXcited for a major let down...there has been talk but nothing yet in stone.......
> 
> I would not rely on your source.... the USA has no bering on what Ibanez does for mass market..Hoshino has all the say!...I have been pushing more and more for new model 7's and 6's and xiphos is not one of them.........
> 
> keep you eye on Ibanez for 2008 they have some serious ideas.......landing....



Seeing as chest rockwell is an Ibanez endorsee, I would be inclined to take his word over yours, Jerich.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 17, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> DY?
> 
> Anyways, they should introduce the previous three color models. Black would be really awesome as a Chameleon color, though, think of the Galaxy color of the RG1527. I still would prefer a BCH color.
> 
> But what made Ibanez decide a fixed bridge at this time? All of their other ones (besides MTM or whatever) have tremolos, or the 7321-like one...or is this just going to be a LOCKED tremolo system?



It'll probably be the Edge-FX, like on the MTM and the RG2228. A Floyd that doesn actually move - provides the low-profile feel and comfort of a floyd without the assosciated tuning headaches and having to take the afternoon off if you have to change string gauge. 

DY = Desert Yellow. The retina-scarring colour the RG550 Reissue comes in, amongst the more boring red and black. 

Here: 






Epic colour. Ryan has/had one, so he may be able to provide porno pics.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 17, 2007)

i would hate that dy if it weren't for the maple fretboard. the maple makes the yellow fit a lot better.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll take one.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 17, 2007)

I think we were trying to not say that, Rick. Lest word gets back. 

I know it isn't forbidden knowledge, but really.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I know the Xiphos 7 would be a pretty popular idea but I would LOVE to see an RGA-7 hit the market first. People have been asking for that since the RGA121 and RGA321 came out... one at a time people!  Plus an RGA-7 in chameleon (or even better, with a quilted maple top) would make me buy an Ibanez again....



An RGA 7 would be awesome. 

I would still like to see some 7s with maple fretboards too.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I'd rather have an RGA 7, though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 17, 2007)

Fixed bridge? That sucks. Looks like it's time order a BSG7 from KxK.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 17, 2007)

great for variety, but not my bag. It'd be a cool eye catcher though, and possibly one of the most intimidating 7's ever made.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Jeff here, it's cool, and nice to see ibanez taking another chance, but I probably wont get one.... however an RGA 7... now we're talking!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 18, 2007)

we should keep petitioning as if we dont know...

shows interest

id buy one with EMG's (not going to play anything near clean on that anyway)
but also a Floyd.

that plus prestige would be sick.

btw why the hell does ibanez make so few neckthroughs?
its like they had a bad experience with one in a dark alley somewhere


----------



## Naren (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet news. I doubt I'd buy one, but I'd love to try one out.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd get it because it'd be a fixed bridge 7 in a cool shape. I hope it has the sweet fixed bridge like the Ibby 8. And a bolt on neck, so I can get a new neck made that does not have a fuckin rosewood fingerboard, craptastic Wizard-II 7 profile, and gigantic frets.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 18, 2007)

I this thread


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> DY = Desert Yellow. The retina-scarring colour the RG550 Reissue comes in, amongst the more boring red and black.



Road Flare Red is just as bright as DY. It's like hot pink and neon red combined. Black was the only boring color to be had.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

So who wants me to email Ibanez, haha.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> So who wants me to email Ibanez, haha.



If you say you're representing SS.org, don't use the word "gonna" in the email!


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 18, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> we should keep petitioning as if we dont know...
> 
> shows interest
> 
> ...



My best bet is that neckthroughs are more expensive/troublesome to make then bolt-ons.

I'd buy one somewhat like Dino's. Maybe w/ Chameleon paintjob and a tone knob as well. But everything else I'd be happy with.

My guestimate specs would be something like:

5pc Wizard II-7 (or similar) walnut/maple neckthru, rosewood board
Mahogany body
Jumbo frets
Edge fixed
EMG707s(?)

And I hate to say it, but I think most likely, they'll have those Sharktooth inlays. D:

This is just what i'm guessing though. I'm really hyped about the Xiphos.


----------



## nikt (Sep 18, 2007)

Ejaculadhesive said:


> My best bet is that neckthroughs are more expensive/troublesome to make then bolt-ons.



no they are not. but companies charging big bucks for them as a custom option make people think that way


----------



## Leon (Sep 18, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Maybe I'll buy one of these as a "getting out of the army"- gift for myself.



sure, and when it becomes your main guitar, sell me the 2077XL


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 18, 2007)

I have only three requests... Fixed bridge, 27" scale and passiv pickups... If they make that guitar for a reasonable price they have a buyer.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

I wel e mail them l8r wit dis rikest

Anyways, fixed bridge seems apparent, but for some reason, I want to see not EMG 707's, but DiMarzio D-Activator 7's. Gonna...er, Going to be good.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 18, 2007)

All this talk of xyphos and RGA 7's is making me re-evaluate whether or not I want to be primarily a 6-string or a 7-string player. But they'd have to be prestiges with passive pickups.

i haven't played a xyphos or even seen one in person. Is the neck profile standard ibanez wizardy shit?


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Sep 18, 2007)

Nats said:


> damn, why couldn't it have been an RGA?


yeah, i agree. i'll build my own RGA 7 eventually, but it would've been sweet to get a nice one as a production model. ah well.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> All this talk of xyphos and RGA 7's is making me re-evaluate whether or not I want to be primarily a 6-string or a 7-string player. But they'd have to be prestiges with passive pickups.
> 
> i haven't played a xyphos or even seen one in person. Is the neck profile standard ibanez wizardy shit?



It's not like any other Ibanez neck, it's a finished neck. Which means it's a little thicker than wizard neck.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I wel e mail them l8r wit dis rikest
> 
> Anyways, fixed bridge seems apparent, but for some reason, I want to see not EMG 707's, but DiMarzio D-Activator 7's. Gonna...er, Going to be good.



 I want passives so I can put Lundgren M7's in it. 



Xtremevillan said:


> It's not like any other Ibanez neck, it's a finished neck. Which means it's a little thicker than wizard neck.



I haven't noticed it yet, but I just picked up a Xiphos today. Its fucking great, but not really for me. I don't like it as a six string, it isn't visually versatile enough for the bands I play in. Same goes with my Randy Rhodes. Both have to go 

The neck doesnt feel at all thicker to me. Just different.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

Really. Hmm.

Also, what color. BCH right.

RIGHT!?

also just return it to the store? If you got it today.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Red Chameleon I'm afraid. Only one we had anyway.

I work in a guitar shop my friend, so I won't be returning it.  As it stands it'll go back in better condition than I got it so...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ejaculadhesive said:


> And I hate to say it, but I think most likely, they'll have those Sharktooth inlays. D:



You say that like it's a bad thing 

[action=metalfiend666]would be very happy if it had shark tooth inlays[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't mind shark tooth inlays on my 7420.


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 19, 2007)

ANyone considered that Blackouts might be stock in these? Or is that just hoping for too much?


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 19, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I have only three requests... Fixed bridge, 27" scale and passiv pickups... If they make that guitar for a reasonable price they have a buyer.



 
buz if you're reading this, hint this to them please. plus make it white or something. no more black.


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 19, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing
> 
> [action=metalfiend666]would be very happy if it had shark tooth inlays[/action]



Hm, truth be told, the inlays that are on my RGT (black and white pearloid i think) seem pretty cool, but I can't sink my teeth into those clear sharktooth inlays on the Indonesians. This is just IMO though.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

The shark inlays on my RG5EX1 are horrible.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 19, 2007)

I won't be buying the new Xiphos as I don't really like pointy shapes. Moreover, I really hope this doesn't mean that there won't be an RGA7... As for the fixed bridge on the new Xiphos 7, I really hope it'll be a Gibraltar Plus - IMHO it's the most comfortable fixed bridge out there (and it could be used on the RGA7 as well  ).


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, as people said, instead of a traditional fixed bridge, it would probably be a locked tremolo bridge.


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 19, 2007)

Locked? I dunno if that's the best word to describe it lol. I'm thinking the Xiphos bridge is like the MTMs yeah? I'd generally call that, erm fixed or something haha. Just not locked IMO. Locked makes me think it was routed for floyd then blocked.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh. Yes, the MTM bridge, doesn't that have a tremolo and then two screws, "lock"ing it in?

http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...s/MTM2BK-b85ebcaefe2f0c8e5f83d09e686d0b2f.jpg
http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...s/MTM1BR-de01d87652c262eac6162a5b7198fd2b.jpg


----------



## Stitch (Sep 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It'll probably be the Edge-FX, like on the MTM and the RG2228. A Floyd that doesn actually move - provides the low-profile feel and comfort of a floyd without the assosciated tuning headaches and having to take the afternoon off if you have to change string gauge.



Do you not read?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

I did read:



Xtremevillan said:


> Oh. Yes, the MTM bridge, doesn't that have a tremolo and then two screws, "lock"ing it in?
> 
> http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...s/MTM2BK-b85ebcaefe2f0c8e5f83d09e686d0b2f.jpg
> http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...s/MTM1BR-de01d87652c262eac6162a5b7198fd2b.jpg


----------



## Stitch (Sep 19, 2007)

....which I answered about three pages earlier.


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 19, 2007)

don't mess with the stitch,he's mean,and whatever you do don't say "mesa",it really gets him tight.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 19, 2007)

I HATE Mesa Boogie's.


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 19, 2007)

thats why i'm getting engl,blackmore....hehehehhe


----------



## Drew (Sep 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I HATE Mesa Boogie's.



 No accounting for bad taste. You're a likeable bloke otherwise...


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> don't mess with the stitch,he's mean,and whatever you do don't say "*Shawn*",it really gets him *tight in the pants*.



Fixed.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 19, 2007)

I  at both of you.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I  at both of you.




When you flex, all I see is , and that's not very scary...


----------



## Stitch (Sep 19, 2007)

HG510 =


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2007)

Both of you, please stay on topic. This isn't OT.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 19, 2007)

KillForGod said:


> buz if you're reading this, hint this to them please. plus make it white or something. no more black.



Hate to break it to you but Ibanez is a business. They're most likely going to make it black to make it more appealing to a wider market. I'd like variety too but realistically it won't happen.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 19, 2007)

They released the XPT frst in RCH, then BCH, and it took almost a year before black came out. 

Also, a lot of interest for the Xiphos 7 stems from two of them - Muhammed's satin black one with EMG's and Dino's Red/Burgundy one with EMG's.

I'd venture Ibanez will produce it in black, perhaps with the red or something similar as a possible alternate colour.

Pickkups will obviously be EMG's or D-Activators. I'd rather have the Dimarzio's so I could swap them out though. 

Time will tell.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 19, 2007)

I think snakeskin would look good on it


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 20, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> They released the XPT frst in RCH, then BCH, and it took almost a year before black came out.
> 
> Also, a lot of interest for the Xiphos 7 stems from two of them - Muhammed's satin black one with EMG's and Dino's Red/Burgundy one with EMG's.
> 
> ...



Are you sure Dino's has EMG's and not Blackouts? I'd like to see the universal sized blackouts in this guitar!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 20, 2007)

Bugger. Yes, I think they are blackouts now that you say that.

Regardless, I want passive sized pickups so I can install an M7 in the bridge.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Seeing as chest rockwell is an Ibanez endorsee, I would be inclined to take his word over yours, Jerich.



you really need to chill sometimes..  
Just am saying Ibanez is under alot of change right now for future guitars..amps..effects..etc... in a major good way!

I was waiting to hold one...and now...XPT7 is comming.....with seven string D-Activators....colors are unannounced....


----------



## nikt (Sep 20, 2007)

bolt on or NTB?? any news about this??


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Both of you, please stay on topic. This isn't OT.



Sorry Chris. 

If/when they do come out, I'd like to try one out. Scratch that, I shouldn't try one... I'd probably buy it.  If they come out in the chameleon colors still I'm screwed....


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 20, 2007)

Jerich said:


> you really need to chill sometimes..
> Just am saying Ibanez is under alot of change right now for future guitars..amps..effects..etc... in a major good way!
> 
> I was waiting to hold one...and now...XPT7 is comming.....with seven string D-Activators....colors are unannounced....



holy shit awesome! I've never even tried the 6-string D-Activators yet. This will be awesome, awesome. @[email protected]

Fixed bridge w/ neckthru?


----------



## Drew (Sep 20, 2007)

Jerich said:


> you really need to chill sometimes..
> Just am saying Ibanez is under alot of change right now for future guitars..amps..effects..etc... in a major good way!
> 
> I was waiting to hold one...and now...XPT7 is comming.....with seven string D-Activators....colors are unannounced....



So, pretty much what Buz said here?



chest rockwell said:


> expect a xiphos 7 string fixed bridge next year.. !! my sources have sworn me to silence, but im drunk & dont care.
> this is not a joke



And not what you said here?



Jerich said:


> Dude you are getting everyone eXcited for a major let down...there has been talk but nothing yet in stone.......
> 
> I would not rely on your source.... the USA has no bering on what Ibanez does for mass market..Hoshino has all the say!...I have been pushing more and more for new model 7's and 6's and xiphos is not one of them.........
> 
> keep you eye on Ibanez for 2008 they have some serious ideas.......landing....


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Are you sure Dino's has EMG's and not Blackouts? I'd like to see the universal sized blackouts in this guitar!



Yes, they are blackouts. 

I'll take one in satin black. 

Maybe it'll be a reverse headstock.


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 21, 2007)

Dude, if it isn't a reverse headstock about thirteen hundred sheep vaginas will asplode in D::::: ness.

I'll be pretty sad/pissed/ too i guess.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok. What I want isn't ridiculous or "custom" or whatever:

Xiphos 7 body Mahogany wings (probably)
non-prestige through neck maple/walnut w/reverse headstock (probably)
Edge-III-7-FX bridge (probably)
EMG/Blackout/DA7 pickups (I don't mind really)
Basic small dot inlays (actually ANYTHING but sharktooth! )
Black/Red/RedCH/BlueCH (any will do)

The one and only thing that would stop me from buying this guitar is the inlays!


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 22, 2007)

Anything but fucking centered dots. I am sick to death of the most basic boring-ass 1959 inlays. This is not a strat, it's a weird-shaped weapon-looking guitar. Off-set dots and Binding, or 'teeth and binding, or no inlays at all and binding. 

In fact, if it has no binding, count me out 100%. I'd rather buy the 6 than one with basically a 1527 neck.


----------



## Codyyy (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds so awesome, it's going to be Prestige hopefully.....?


& I want a Floyd


----------



## Stitch (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm going to lower myself to the level where I spec it out as I want it.

Edge of some description.
Non-centred dots. Teeth/offset dots.
Cool colour besides black.
Not a fucking Wizard II-7. I HATE that neck! Bring back the old Wizard 7! 
Non-routed EMG-style pickups, and I don't want pickup rings either! Let me put Lundgrens in it!


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 2, 2007)

If they release this with a reverse headstock, sharkfin inlays, and a basic finish and electronics/bridge like their current model (basically if they release a 7-string version of the Xiphos they currently offer right now), I WILL buy one on the spot.


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2007)

^That sounds doable to me.


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 2, 2007)

By basic finish, you mean chameleon? If so, that would be kickass. As far as I'm concerned, fixed edge bridge, and 27", everything else to the current 6er spec and I'm good. In fact, not just good, but fucking fucking fucking happy.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 2, 2007)

I really don;t know why people dislike Chameleon.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 2, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


>



I JUST WANT THAT WITHOUT THE BAND INLAY!!!!!!

Blank board with binding ftw!!!


----------



## Miek (Oct 2, 2007)

Next year is going to hold some great things for us.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 2, 2007)

great news !!!! ibanez listened to the public on this one . thanks once more dude.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2007)

How did I not see this thread earlier? Sweet  Time to read through the thread now


----------



## shadowgenesis (Oct 3, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh. Yes, the MTM bridge, doesn't that have a tremolo and then two screws, "lock"ing it in?
> 
> http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...s/MTM2BK-b85ebcaefe2f0c8e5f83d09e686d0b2f.jpg
> http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...s/MTM1BR-de01d87652c262eac6162a5b7198fd2b.jpg



alright WTF is the point of that?


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 3, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I really don;t know why people dislike Chameleon.



I love chameleon.  

As someone pointed out to me when I was ss.org nooby, the MTM bridge is for the feel of a floyd, tuning stability of a floyd, but without the hassle of springs.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess I can understand, though, my fixed TOM Hellraiser bridge barely ever goes out of tune. The A was like slightly flat after 2 weeks of not checking if it was in tune.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2007)

You know I already have Muhammed's Engl SE and Vader cab.... maybe he'll sell me his Xiphos 7 next?!


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You know I already have Muhammed's Engl SE and Vader cab.... maybe he'll sell me his Xiphos 7 next?!



Sorry, bitch, I'm 1st in line for that one.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 4, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> alright WTF is the point of that?



It's some sort of an edge trem locked from the factory. It's not a trem, just a fixed brdige designed to look and feel like a edge. 

Ibanez said that some players were too used to the feel of the trem, but didn't use it at all, so they designed that brdige for them.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 4, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> alright WTF is the point of that?



It's a non-trem guitar that holds tuning like a trem guitar. Even with locking tuners, I have to re-tune my hardtail Schecter far more often than my Edge trem Ibanezs.

Dino, Satriani, and a couple others are/were into this bridge. I think it's a neat design, but I'd rather have a trem.


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 4, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I guess I can understand, though, my fixed TOM Hellraiser bridge barely ever goes out of tune. The A was like slightly flat after 2 weeks of not checking if it was in tune.



It's worse over the sea in Hong Kong I think. Lot more humid and there's some weird weather patterns recently. Like yesterday night or sometihtng it was gusty gust gust and then today it was sun sun sun. =/


----------



## tie my rope (Oct 4, 2007)

omfg if someone can actualy confirm im gunna screw my loomis plans..


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 4, 2007)

tie my rope said:


> omfg if someone can actualy confirm im gunna screw my loomis plans..



Both Dino and our mysterious topic creator seem to have said it.

Plus, it would make sense for Ibz to do this.

I wouldn't dock the Loomis, especially since Schecter said wait until 2008 for a hardtail model.


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 4, 2007)

If it's a Prestige running less than $1200 in black or another awesome color (maybe even chameleon!), I'll fuck my DC727 plans and buy this sheeeit.


----------



## xxlilman7xx (Oct 4, 2007)

dam!!! thats gonna be one sweet ass guitar. i would like a floyd rose on it, but a fixed bridge would be just fine. this guitar would be an awsome adition to my other guitars, a razorback 7 and a 50th strat gold


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 4, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> If it's a Prestige running less than $1200 in black or another awesome color (maybe even chameleon!), I'll fuck my DC727 plans and buy this sheeeit.



I guarantee you with 100% certainly the DC727 is a better guitar, but I too am intrigued by this guitar. I hope it's MIJ.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 4, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I guarantee you with 100% certainly the DC727 is a better guitar, but I too am intrigued by this guitar. I hope it's MIJ.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 4, 2007)

Fucking killer. My gf's supposed to buy me a Xiphos for our one year. After I saw this I told her to wait a while and I'd meet her half way on the seven stringed version.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the feeling it will have crusty dot inlays and bolt on neck instead of neck thru and will cost a leg. That's what Ibanez likes to do, screwing the 7 string players.  

For instance, the RG7-EX (6 string model has a trem and neck-tru) or the Ibanez S7320 (wich is way uglier than the S520EX).


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 5, 2007)

I just could not imagine a Xiphos with a bolt-on. That would just suck major dick IMO.

I'm with Zimboloth on the MIJ comment. I mean, Dino had a Prestige decal so HOPEFULLY that's an indicator.



> Both Dino and our mysterious topic creator seem to have said it.


When did Dino confirm it? Topic creator = LACS Endorser btw.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 5, 2007)

When did Dino confirm it?



I think there was a topic: Xiphos Dino, I'll look for it a second.

--e

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...no-cazaress-7-string-xiphos-7.html#post578879


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, but that was just him saying that they were 'considering'. Nothing definite, but yeah I guess if Buz has said it along with Jerich(?), It's good as good. 

Just waiting to see if it's 27".


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 5, 2007)

When Ibanez considers something, I think the idea has to be good enough to make it past a few rounds of discussion and eventually put into production.

I got no doubt a X7'll be made, have no opinion on the bridge (I wanted TOM, damn it)


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 5, 2007)

Xiphos! 7! string!?!??!?!?!? *CREAM*
i love you ... lets hope a 7 floating bridge is on the way


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 5, 2007)

Nats said:


> damn, why couldn't it have been an RGA?



QFT 

The Xiphos body shape isn't anything I'm wild about


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Both Dino and our mysterious topic creator seem to have said it.
> 
> Plus, it would make sense for Ibz to do this.
> 
> I wouldn't dock the Loomis, especially since Schecter said wait until 2008 for a hardtail model.



Schecters _Do_ rule...



Emperoff said:


> I have the feeling it will have crusty dot inlays and bolt on neck instead of neck thru and will cost a leg. That's what Ibanez likes to do, screwing the 7 string players.



Shut it, ESP fanboi!  



Emperoff said:


> For instance, the RG7-EX (6 string model has a trem and neck-tru) or the Ibanez S7320 (wich is way uglier than the S520EX).


Its a fair point you make, but you haven't backed it up with facts. While it is true that the RG7EXFX is spec'd below the RG6, you are forgetting that a)its actually cheaper and b)a more fair comparison is the RG6EX that is the hardtail version. The only difference then is that one is bolt on and one is neckthru-but the difference in price outweighs this.

That said, Ibanez NEED to make a neck thru 7, its long overdue. 



Xtremevillan said:


> When Ibanez considers something, I think the idea has to be good enough to make it past a few rounds of discussion and eventually put into production.



You're totally right. Look at the S7320. Came back because of the attention surrounding second hand S7420's.



Xtremevillan said:


> I got no doubt a X7'll be made, have no opinion on the bridge (I wanted TOM, damn it)



The TOM is a)a shitty bridge style, and uncomfortable (IMO) but far more importantly b)just doesn't fit in with the Xiphos. Its a metal guitar designed for technical metal. The TOM bridge is not a tech-metal bridge, really.

I've never been a fan of the TOM BUT I must say the LACS Ibby 7's I have seen with recessed TOM's look very cool.



Vegetta said:


> QFT
> 
> The Xiphos body shape isn't anything I'm wild about



Your face isn't anything I am wild about.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that if the Xiphos 7 string is made, i will not buy it, because i have more pleasure to build guitars. But if i have the money at that moment, oh yeah!


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Shut it, ESP fanboi!



Truth hurts  

What I wanted to say, is that when it comes to realease a new 7 based in one sixer, we always get the the crappiest version possible: dumb colors, dumb inlays, and, eh, no neck-tru! 


PS: Despite you want to spend a grand for having someone's name in the headstock, of course


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> That said, Ibanez NEED to make a neck thru 7, its long overdue.



damn right, i'd love to see a 7 neck through with passives because the only neck through seven i've ever played was a ESP SC i'd love to see (hear? ) how a 7 would sound neck through with passives, i'm betting they sound sick  



stitch216 said:


> The TOM is a)a shitty bridge style, and uncomfortable (IMO) but far more importantly b)just doesn't fit in with the Xiphos. Its a metal guitar designed for technical metal. The TOM bridge is not a tech-metal bridge, really.



i totally agree with you here dude, they just dont seem to feel as nice as the standard fender style fixed bridge that you get on the RG's or hell the fucking fantastic fixed edge bridges (which i well wish they'd offer for sevens)



stitch216 said:


> I've never been a fan of the TOM BUT I must say the LACS Ibby 7's I have seen with recessed TOM's look very cool.



again i agree with you here, but i bet they're just as uncomfortable 

shit the prospect of this guitar just adds to they annoyance that i wilnot be able to afford so many fucking nice sevens! including yours simon! (someone buy this guys K7 these things kick ass!)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't like the fixed bridge of the 7321, if that's what you're talking about. I love the TOM bridge.

If you look at the ESP Ninja, which is totally metal-like, you could see the TOM bridge being good. Does a tremolo make a guitar...metal?

--e

_You're totally right. Look at the S7320. Came back because of the attention surrounding second hand S7420's._

Is this sarcasm? 


Also Schecters are awesome!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I don't like the fixed bridge of the 7321, if that's what you're talking about. I love the TOM bridge.
> 
> If you look at the ESP Ninja, which is totally metal-like, you could see the TOM bridge being good. Does a tremolo make a guitar...metal?
> 
> ...



Of course it isn't sarcasm. (That wasn't either) What you said was totally right.

Schecters _do_ suck though, and seeing as they also use TOM's, they suck too.

I don't know why you don't like the RG7321/7421/7621/15271/7EXFX/7EXFX2/HRG4's bridge though. Its comfortable and popular. 

[action=Simon] is aware that those guitars use different variations on the bridge design. He was just making a point about how sad his Ibanez knowledge is.[/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 5, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> _You're totally right. Look at the S7320. Came back because of the attention surrounding second hand S7420's._
> 
> Is this sarcasm?


No, its truth.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Schecters _do_ suck though, and seeing as they also use TOM's, they suck too.



 The Hellraiser is awesome!



> I don't know why you don't like the RG7321/7421/7621/15271/7EXFX/7EXFX2/HRG4's bridge though. Its comfortable and popular.



So is the TOM! I'm just not a huge fan. I like an edge to it, where my palm goes. I could get adjusted to 7321 bridge, though.

BTW: My 2nd trem experience will be coming soon. A Licenced Floyd Rose trem. Schecter C7FR.

Ibanez's are pretty good, my RG5EX1 is good.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> The Hellraiser is awesome!



Nope. And I am not saying this out of blind hatred. I've played three, and every single one was APPALLING for the price. Maybe thats because US companies like to gouge us Brits for prices, wheras Ibanez are (comparatively) better priced over here, when compared to american brands.



Xtremevillan said:


> So is the TOM! I'm just not a huge fan. I like an edge to it, where my palm goes. I could get adjusted to 7321 bridge, though.
> 
> BTW: My 2nd trem experience will be coming soon. A Licenced Floyd Rose trem. Schecter C7FR.
> 
> Ibanez's are pretty good, my RG5EX1 is good.



See, I hate that. Also, I see more string breaks day to day from shitty TOM bridges than from shitty fixed bridges. The gap from the body to the strings is also a really uncomfortable thing to me - I just can't feel 'fast' with it. Its clunky and ugly and gets in the way.

Schecters still suck, btw.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 5, 2007)

Eh, I like my action a little high. I completely forgot--this will be my first 7 as well! A good trial. 

I broke a string once, after using stock strings for 2 months straight. 

*for the people that will be bitching at me about the agile: i had paypal money. *

--e

I thought of a project for my Schecter Spitfire-6 (22 frets, scratched and old as hell) - make it like my Ibanez RG5EX1's neck. Remove the glossy finish, and sand down the neck to thin and flat, maybe add a little gloss in a thin line where the 12th fret is. Is this doable or not?


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 6, 2007)

Probably. I think it was Toshiro who removed the finish on his Schecter's neck, maybe try asking him about some pointers.

I agree that the TOM would not look good on the Xiphos. I just don't think of Ibanez as a TOM company in general.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 6, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> *for the people that will be bitching at me about the agile: i had paypal money. *



You can put that shit in the bank. Literally. 

Besides, Rondo takes paypal.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Nope. And I am not saying this out of blind hatred. I've played three, and every single one was APPALLING for the price. Maybe thats because US companies like to gouge us Brits for prices, wheras Ibanez are (comparatively) better priced over here, when compared to american brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Hellraiser plays better than my JP7... So mine rules pretty hard! The neck is amazing and the 707's rule. Ive had NO problems with it at all... And my 007 blackjack is awesome too!


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 6, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Eh, I like my action a little high. I completely forgot--this will be my first 7 as well! A good trial.
> 
> I broke a string once, after using stock strings for 2 months straight.
> 
> ...



You can strip the neck down, but be prepared for some work, there's a lot of gloss/color/filler in Schecter's necks. I would not put a strip of finish on the back though, unless you want one clean spot and the rest darkening over time. Also, unless you hate the guitar I would do(and did) a tung oil finish to keep some of the sweat and humidity out of the neck.

Considering I got my C7 Blackjack for $400 in used but mint condition, I'd say they have great "bang for the buck". I also vastly prefer the bound neck and longer scale of the C7 to the RG1527.

I would buy 7 string Xiphos though, regardless of scale (as long as it has a bound fretboard), simply because of the body shape. I would love for it to be exactly the same as the 6 string model though, sharkteeth and everything.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 6, 2007)

imagine this though guys. say they make the Xiphos 7 as a bolt on with a reverse headstock......

fuck the rest of the guitar, take the fucking neck off there and slap it on an RG body !!!!! 

BTW, REVERSE HS FTW!!!! sorry just a random idea at 7 in the morning


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 6, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> imagine this though guys. say they make the Xiphos 7 as a bolt on with a reverse headstock......
> 
> fuck the rest of the guitar, take the fucking neck off there and slap it on an RG body !!!!!
> 
> BTW, REVERSE HS FTW!!!! sorry just a random idea at 7 in the morning



Cool idea, but a Xiphos with a RG neck, (or with just no neck, lol) would look just WRONG 

If I could get a Xiphos neck alone, I'll get an RG7620 in a heartbeat and sell the Rg7620 neck


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> imagine this though guys. say they make the Xiphos 7 as a bolt on with a reverse headstock......
> 
> fuck the rest of the guitar, take the fucking neck off there and slap it on an RG body !!!!!
> 
> BTW, REVERSE HS FTW!!!! sorry just a random idea at 7 in the morning



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 6, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> My Hellraiser plays better than my JP7... So mine rules pretty hard! The neck is amazing and the 707's rule. Ive had NO problems with it at all... And my 007 blackjack is awesome too!



Its a nice idea....but Schecters suck.


----------



## Miek (Oct 6, 2007)

itt: someone got shafted by the schecters they've played and that proves they all suck


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 7, 2007)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> +1
> dimarzio activators
> 27"
> ebony board (unbound)
> ...



I'd prefer EMG-707s, but aside from that ...

+666


----------



## Stitch (Oct 7, 2007)

Miek said:


> itt: someone got shafted by the schecters they've played and that proves they all suck



Nope. I think I've played enough to know that their quality sucks for the price here compared to other guitars. For fucks sake, Ibanez's came better playing out of the box than any of the Schecters I tried.

Thats just one part of it. But they do suck.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 7, 2007)

Miek said:


> itt: someone got shafted by the schecters they've played and that proves they all suck



Just ignore him, anything he doesn't like automatically "sucks". Reminds me of the posters on Myspace guitar groups.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 7, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Just ignore him, anything he doesn't like automatically "sucks". Reminds me of the posters on Myspace guitar groups.



Haha! 

Not quite. I don't like the ZR trem, but it doesn't suck. I don't like Triple Rectifiers, but they don't suck.

But I don't like Schecters, and they do suck. And i Don't like Laneys, and they suck, too.  I've spent 2.5 years selling them in our shop and have yet to get a likable sound out of any of them. 

BTW - I'm not TRYING to piss everyone off. I'm just gay.


----------



## Makelele (Oct 7, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> .
> 
> But I don't like Schecters, and they do suck. And i Don't like Laneys, and they suck, too.  I've spent 2.5 years selling them in our shop and have yet to get a likable sound out of any of them.



Maybe it's you who sucks. 

Opeth use Laneys. Opeth's tone > *.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 7, 2007)

Perhaps!

At the end of the day its all down to opinion. I'm an Ibanez + Engl/Framus guy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Opeth use Laneys. Opeth's tone > *.


So does the creator of Metal, Tony Iommi. His tone on the newest Black Sabbath live disc is pretty sweet.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 7, 2007)

Iommi's Laney is a bit of a different beast.

James had one, didn't he?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 7, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Iommi's Laney is a bit of a different beast.
> 
> James had one, didn't he?



The GH100TI and GH50/100L are so similar in tone, it's almost impossible to tell them apart without looking. The main difference currently is that the Iommi has a fixed 5 gain stages circuit, while the others are 4 with a switchable 5th. Back in the day the GH-TI came with EL34s while the GH-L had 6L6s, both come stock with the 34s now(I prefer 6L6s or KT77s in these amps by far). When my old store was a Laney dealer(this was back in 99) I demoed the GH50L and GH100TI side by side. That was when I started lusting after a GH50L. 

PS: remember this at your new job: Laney and Headstock are the same company.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 7, 2007)

I've tried selling them - We had a GH I seem to recall, but we also had a VH100, and I just cannot get a nice sound out of them. When compared to the s/h Fireball we had, or even my 6505, the tone just seemed too 'brittle' and thin. Cranking it helped, but at the end of the day, the sound just wasn't what i was looking for.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 7, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I've tried selling them - We had a GH I seem to recall, but we also had a VH100, and I just cannot get a nice sound out of them. When compared to the s/h Fireball we had, or even my 6505, the tone just seemed too 'brittle' and thin. Cranking it helped, but at the end of the day, the sound just wasn't what i was looking for.



It's a tweaker's amp, and it's not a "modern high gain" sound. These were aimed directly at the JCM800 crowd, IMO. You have to know how to set it up.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 7, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> It's a tweaker's amp, and it's not a "modern high gain" sound. These were aimed directly at the JCM800 crowd, IMO. You have to know how to set it up.



Heh, well I fucking loved the JCM800. Bit of an odd beast, you can't really dime knobs like on a Boogie and expect it to sound good, but the 2x12 we have at work has one of the most pleasing, broad and full-sounding crunchy distortions I have ever heard. Even more so with a TS in front.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 7, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Heh, well I fucking loved the JCM800. Bit of an odd beast, you can't really dime knobs like on a Boogie and expect it to sound good, but the 2x12 we have at work has one of the most pleasing, broad and full-sounding crunchy distortions I have ever heard. Even more so with a TS in front.



Metal out of a Laney GH pretty much requires you to have presence above 8, the treble below 3, and the gain and drive at about 8, and no higher. The amp also sounds 100000000times better with a master volume of 4+, so an attenuator is a given for good tones outside a band. Nasty mid-spike speakers like V30s are a huge no-no, the amp already has tons of mids. 

Lower the gains to 6, slap a boost in front, and EQ out a little 750hz in the loop, and you get instant early 90's death metal tones.  

The amp is not warm, it's mean, and it cuts like a knife.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 4, 2007)

I am thinking I will have the money for a RG1527 around Christmas time... but should I hold out for the Xiphos 7? If it isn't Prestige I suppose I won't bother... but are we even sure that it will come out?


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2007)

Um, the very first post should probably say all.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> Um, the very first post should probably say all.



Yes but there are also posts further on attempting to debunk the very first post


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 4, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Metal out of a Laney GH pretty much requires you to have presence above 8, the treble below 3, and the gain and drive at about 8, and no higher. The amp also sounds 100000000times better with a master volume of 4+, so an attenuator is a given for good tones outside a band. Nasty mid-spike speakers like V30s are a huge no-no, the amp already has tons of mids.
> 
> Lower the gains to 6, slap a boost in front, and EQ out a little 750hz in the loop, and you get instant early 90's death metal tones.
> 
> The amp is not warm, it's mean, and it cuts like a knife.



And the most important part you left out - bias the amp! Not sure why no one remembers this, it is so so crucial and dramatic. Anyways my friend uses the GH50L and if setup right can sound really great cranked up. Great amp, it's crazy you can find them for $350-500 on eBay.




Codyyy said:


> I am thinking I will have the money for a RG1527 around Christmas time... but should I hold out for the Xiphos 7? If it isn't Prestige I suppose I won't bother... but are we even sure that it will come out?



There's way way better guitars for the money than the RG1527. Not even close, especially considering you'll have to drop $80-160 on pickup upgrades. You can do what you want, but I'd feel really bad if you saved up money and then dropped $900-1000 on an 1527 which is really just an average guitar _for the money_.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 4, 2007)

well name one because right now the only thing holding me back from that jizztastic prestige ibanez with cat-curbstomp worthy royal blue finish is that price tag


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes please name one... if you're talking barebones Carvin, I really just refuse to get a cheap one. I'll wait until I have the money to get one that is everything I want. 

Plus, I want to test out the waters with my first 7, not spending more than $1000. Especially with something with a low resale value like a Carvin, I just wouldn't want to take the chance until I knew I was sticking with 7.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 4, 2007)

Get an Ibanez then, I can attest that even the low end ones are good.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 4, 2007)

but uhh err i.....

I guess I'll wait to hear zimbloth's suggestion.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 4, 2007)

Used RG7620 for about $400. 

My whole want of a Xiphos 7 is because I don't want another strat-type guitar. I'd love a custom V, either from KXK, or Ran, or Rico Jr, but I'm broke. 



zimbloth said:


> And the most important part you left out - bias the amp! Not sure why no one remembers this, it is so so crucial and dramatic. Anyways my friend uses the GH50L and if setup right can sound really great cranked up. Great amp, it's crazy you can find them for $350-500 on eBay.



Well, I just sorta assume people are doing it in this day and age.  If your amp is not biased right, you might as well quit playing.


----------



## Drew (Nov 5, 2007)

I've probably already said this in this thread, but honestly, if the Xiphos 7 came out in one of the chameleon finishes at a cheap enough price, I'd be seriously tempted to grab one simply because it'd crack me up to pick one up and play blues licks.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 5, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> well name one because right now the only thing holding me back from that jizztastic prestige ibanez with cat-curbstomp worthy royal blue finish is that price tag



You're talking to me I assume? If so, I can certainly name one. Hell I can name five!

1) ESP SC607
2) Schecter Jeff Loomis
3) Jackson Dinky 7 (COW)
4) Carvin DC727
5) Schecter Hellraiser/Blackjack

All those guitars cost less than an RG1527 and are _much_ higher quality. It's really not even close, I've owned all of those. Of course aesthetics and neck profile are a matter of taste, but the RG1527 is a very average guitar at an above average price. Frankly, for the price, the 1527 is just extremely mediocre and nothing to get excited about or shell out Carvin/ESP type money for. If it was $350 like a used RG7620 then I'd say sure, but $899 + $80-160 for decent pickups? No way, not a sound purchase IMO.

If you've played those ESPs, Jacksons, Schecters, Carvins and found they weren't for you, and for some reason you just had to have an Ibanez, a more sound purchase would be an older used Ibanez in the $300-600 range (RG7xxx, S7420, etc). $899 for a 1527 is in my opinion a joke, the fact they stamp all their mid-level guitars 'Prestige' nowadays doesn't really mean much. Again, it's nice guitar, just meh for the price.



Codyyy said:


> Yes please name one... if you're talking barebones Carvin, I really just refuse to get a cheap one. I'll wait until I have the money to get one that is everything I want.
> 
> Plus, I want to test out the waters with my first 7, not spending more than $1000. Especially with something with a low resale value like a Carvin, I just wouldn't want to take the chance until I knew I was sticking with 7.



There's no such thing as a 'cheap one'. The stock options you get with a Carvin are top notch bro. Neck-thru?  Ebony board?  Maple neck?  Alder body?  Sperzel Locking Tuners?  High-quality nuts, fretwork, electronics, hardware?  The Carvin I had was configured that way and it blew away any Ibanez I've ever owned, played or heard.

You're right about the resale value, but that's because of ignorance, not a knock on their quality. If you're concerned about resale, and that scares you away from a Carvin, then that still leaves the ESP, Jackson, Schecters, or used Ibanez etc which all have a higher quality/price ratio than an RG1527.

All that said, saving your money to get a more decked out Carvin ($900-1200) wouldn't be a bad idea. I can all but promise you'd like it more than a 1527.

For the record, ESP SC607 = $899, Jackson DK7 = $699-799, Schecter Jeff Loomis Sig = $899, BJ/HR = $599-699.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, the 1527s were under $600 when they were released. Dunno how they justify the large increase in price, you can't tell me that plastic case is worth $300.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 5, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Yeah, the 1527s were under $600 when they were released. Dunno how they justify the large increase in price, you can't tell me that plastic case is worth $300.



They're an RG7620 with downgraded pickups, trem, neck (i prefer the classic thin ibanez neck rather than the beefy ones), etc. I mean, why would anyone pay $899 for a royal blue downgraded RG7620? Why not just get... an RG7620? 

Or better yet, something better that I listed above...


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 5, 2007)

They were originally priced to draw in the people buying used RG7620's, now they're priced like the RG7620 were new.  I would hardly call the stock 7620 pickups an upgrade over anything, though, really. 

This is why I hope the Xiphos 7 is not Prestige. It would not be worth the price they'd ask for it.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 5, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> They were originally priced to draw in the people buying used RG7620's, now they're priced like the RG7620 were new.  I would hardly call the stock 7620 pickups an upgrade over anything, though, really.
> 
> This is why I hope the Xiphos 7 is not Prestige. It would not be worth the price they'd ask for it.



The DiMarzio 'New 7's are way way better than the Ibanez V7 pickups I think. Granted you'd want a pickup change either way, but my point was it's a downgrade nonetheless 

The Xiphos is going to be priced absurdly no matter what I'm afraid. Even their Indonesian models are costing $700 now. That said if it really was cool I'd probably check one out too (used of course). Probably not though, I don't really like the chunky necks Ibanez is putting out now.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 5, 2007)

Gonna have to pull a wait and see on this one. Not like I'm buying another guitar anytime soon anyways.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmm, well maybe I should save up for that Carvin, but who knows. If only the loomis had a black body, then it would be no contest.

One thing that drew me to the 1527 was the Edge Pro 7 though. The Edge Pro 6 is probably my favorite trem out of the ones I've played. How is the Carvin Lic. Floyd in terms of flutter, smoothness, and tuning stability?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 5, 2007)

if theyre cheap I might buy one for the body and mod it.
I hope its fixed edge III-7 or whatever the hell theyd call it
(so I can try to swap that out for a real trem)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, but you might have to swap the nut for a locking nut. Can you do that?


----------



## Jason (Nov 5, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Hmm, well maybe I should save up for that Carvin, but who knows. If only the loomis had a black body, then it would be no contest



 freaking paint it.. and who wants ANOTHER black guitar


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 5, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yes, but you might have to swap the nut for a locking nut. Can you do that?



Yes.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 5, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> It's a tweaker's amp, and it's not a "modern high gain" sound. These were aimed directly at the JCM800 crowd, IMO. *You have to know how to set it up.*




I beg to differ here, kinda 

Mine sounds awesome pretty much regardless what I do, but yes, it is not modern higain at all. It is one HELL of a pure rock amp, though. I really, really love mine 

Oh, and I am saving up currently, for a new 7, and I'm purposely holding out to see what new models come out in 08. It's about time Ibanez release some decent hardtail sevens, although I am very happy with my RG7321.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> freaking paint it.. and who wants ANOTHER black guitar



I don't have any.... but I do already have one see through red guitar


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah. It's just me, maybe, but black is getting REALLY stale.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 5, 2007)

Well hey, if there was an RG1527LNG, I wouldn't even care how it played


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 5, 2007)

Loomer said:


> I beg to differ here, kinda
> 
> Mine sounds awesome pretty much regardless what I do, but yes, it is not modern higain at all. It is one HELL of a pure rock amp, though. I really, really love mine



Well, with the presence down and the treble up, it sounds loose and ice-picky to me, especially at low master volume settings. It also sounds like ass with the gains pegged, but then most tube amps do.

You have to admit the amp is bright, and how you tame that brightness has a large effect on how the amp sounds.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 5, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> if theyre cheap I might buy one for the body and mod it.
> I hope its fixed edge III-7 or whatever the hell theyd call it
> (so I can try to swap that out for a real trem)



The Edge-FX bridges have no tremolo spring rout. If they use this you'd have to butcher the guitar to install a trem.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 5, 2007)

Alright, I still really dig the 1527 and probably won't get the chance to play one if I do indeed buy it. 

What are the gripes about it?


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 5, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Alright, I still really dig the 1527 and probably won't get the chance to play one if I do indeed buy it.
> 
> What are the gripes about it?



I've already tried to explain all that my last few posts. I'll summarize real quick again though. The 1527 is not a bad guitar. It is just an overpriced guitar that has a terrible quality/price ratio compared to other guitars in its price bracket. 

ESPs, Jacksons, Schecter, Carvins, etc generally feature higher quality pickups, construction, woods, tuners, wiring jobs, paint jobs, etc than the 1527. Obviously looks and comfort is subjective. The RG1527 can certainly play and sound good (with a pickup change). I'm just stressing the relative quality here, not 'guitar a sucks, guitar b rules'.

*Bottom line*: Quality to price ratio on the RG1527 = atrocious. Doesn't mean you wouldn't like the guitar, but I'm giving you this advice because I'm trying to help you maximize your $$$. Again, if you really want a decent Ibanez with a good trem, look for a used RG7620 and save yourself $600.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm trying to do that, but 7#21.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 5, 2007)

I still dont understand where Ibanez gets of hocking them at almost 900$. when they first came out, they were 550$ new (back in 2004). They could REALLY make some huge advancements in the market if they knocked the price back to even 650$ (to account for the case).


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 5, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yes, but you might have to swap the nut for a locking nut. Can you do that?



I'm guesisng it'll come installed w/ the locking nut, if the MTM2 or the 2228 are any indicators.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 5, 2007)

I would pay 900 if:

a) 1527
b) Case
c) Good pickups
d) Set up to 10's automatically
e)


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 5, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I've already tried to explain all that my last few posts. I'll summarize real quick again though. The 1527 is not a bad guitar. It is just an overpriced guitar that has a terrible quality/price ratio compared to other guitars in its price bracket.
> 
> ESPs, Jacksons, Schecter, Carvins, etc generally feature higher quality pickups, construction, woods, tuners, wiring jobs, paint jobs, etc than the 1527. Obviously looks and comfort is subjective. The RG1527 can certainly play and sound good (with a pickup change). I'm just stressing the relative quality here, not 'guitar a sucks, guitar b rules'.
> 
> *Bottom line*: Quality to price ratio on the RG1527 = atrocious. Doesn't mean you wouldn't like the guitar, but I'm giving you this advice because I'm trying to help you maximize your $$$. Again, if you really want a decent Ibanez with a good trem, look for a used RG7620 and save yourself $600.



Ah, gotcha. I'll probably end up going with Ibanez or Schecter, having had bad experiences with Jackson cheapos in the past. The c7 hellraiser will probably be my top choice once I play another one and confirm that the highest fret access is easy enough (I really like the guitar other than that).

Not that you needed to know any of that.... but it beats making a new thread today


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 5, 2007)

In all honesty, any Schecter with non-bolt on is good access, an exception is a Schecter with a 22 fret bolt on, they are good too.

If you want my Schecer for 400 its yours, but you know the 24th fret will be a little hard to reach, and I have small hands.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 6, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> In all honesty, any Schecter with non-bolt on is good access, an exception is a Schecter with a 22 fret bolt on, they are good too.
> 
> If you want my Schecer for 400 its yours, but you know the 24th fret will be a little hard to reach, and I have small hands.



As tempted as I am, I'm all set. An impulse buy is the last thing I need right now  

I've done some close picture comparison, and it seems that in terms of cutaways, the C7 Hellraiser and Loomis have the deepest ones. As long as I could get to the 24th fret on both, I don't care so much. But I've never played a Loomis. 

New question  

Although they both have active EMG's (so maybe this is a non-factor), what do you think is the more favorable wood combo? Mahogany/mahogany, or ash/maple?


----------



## Jeff (Nov 6, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> well name one because right now the only thing holding me back from that jizztastic prestige ibanez with cat-curbstomp worthy royal blue finish is that price tag



Carvin, Schecter Blackjack or Hellraiser, ESP/LTD Carpenter. Having paid $550 for a 1527 in 2004, then $725 in 2005, I fail to see why these keep going up in price, except for maybe weak yen/dollar. Otherwise there's no reason to pay $900 for that guitar. 

It's nice, but definitely very overpriced.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 6, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Ah, gotcha. I'll probably end up going with Ibanez or Schecter, having had bad experiences with Jackson cheapos in the past. The c7 hellraiser will probably be my top choice once I play another one and confirm that the highest fret access is easy enough (I really like the guitar other than that).
> 
> Not that you needed to know any of that.... but it beats making a new thread today



I had a bad experience with a Jackson cheapos in the past too (DR7). Luckily the Jackson COW isn't a cheapo! It's has an ebony board, mahogany neck/body, unBELIEVABLE neck, archtop body, EMGs, MIJ, etc. It is IMO the best bang for the buck on the planet. The only downside? No neck pickup.

I'd recommend checking out the ESP SC607 (or 607b) too. They IMO are better than the Schecters. The Hellraiser is cool, just to me the neck is too round/thick for my tastes. The Loomis is amazing also.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 6, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I had a bad experience with a Jackson cheapos in the past too (DR7). Luckily the Jackson COW isn't a cheapo! It's has an ebony board, mahogany neck/body, unBELIEVABLE neck, archtop body, EMGs, MIJ, etc. It is IMO the best bang for the buck on the planet. The only downside? No neck pickup.
> 
> I'd recommend checking out the ESP SC607 (or 607b) too. They IMO are better than the Schecters. The Hellraiser is cool, just to me the neck is too round/thick for my tastes. The Loomis is amazing also.



I think the COW's are held to a different standard QC-wise, because DR7s were made in Japan too, back in the day.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 6, 2007)

C7FR is traded


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd play the COW instead of the Hellraiser.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 6, 2007)

*leans towards Loomis*


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 7, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> C7FR is traded



for?


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I still dont understand where Ibanez gets of hocking them at almost 900$. when they first came out, they were 550$ new (back in 2004). They could REALLY make some huge advancements in the market if they knocked the price back to even 650$ (to account for the case).



I payed 480 for mine - for a 500 dollar guitar it kicks all kind of ass

for a 900 dollar guitar it needs real pickups and an ebony board 

(Id really like maple but this is ibanez afterall and I think they forgot what maple looks like)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 7, 2007)

Nah, they remember on the 370 and 550 and


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 7, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'd play the COW instead of the Hellraiser.



Same here...


----------



## Jeff (Nov 7, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> I payed 480 for mine - for a 500 dollar guitar it kicks all kind of ass
> 
> for a 900 dollar guitar it needs real pickups and an ebony board
> 
> (Id really like maple but this is ibanez afterall and I think they forgot what maple looks like)



well said. Ibanez is surely hitting the wrong bong on much of their pricing structure as of late.


----------



## soldierkahn (Nov 15, 2007)

Id play my RG1077XL over anything ive ever seen or laid my hands on.... no doubt. Hence, if they made the new Xiphos as a bolt 27" neck, then i could rip it out and dump it into my 1077's body, and have a rev hs baritone 7 RG. But even if its only 25.5, i can still drop it into my 7620


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish I could get a 1527 with DiMarzios for $900  

But it does have some other nice features.....


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> Hence, if they made the new Xiphos as a bolt 27" neck, then i could rip it out and dump it into my 1077's body, and have a rev hs baritone 7 RG. But even if its only 25.5, i can still drop it into my 7620



Not a bad idea. Maybe I could just switch my necks.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> Not a bad idea. Maybe I could just switch my necks.



Except I'd be willing to bet it's neck through.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 15, 2007)

I call the body.

Or whatever.


----------



## Naren (Nov 15, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> I wish I could get a 1527 with DiMarzios for $900
> 
> But it does have some other nice features.....



You could get one for cheaper than that if you go used.


----------



## soldierkahn (Nov 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> Not a bad idea. Maybe I could just switch my necks.





I want your 7420 neck....lol


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> I want your 7420 neck....lol



We can discuss a trade. You've got something I want as well.


----------



## soldierkahn (Nov 16, 2007)

hahahahaha, nice try, lol. Hey guess what im doing to my 7620 neck? Removing the dots, fillin em in, and EBONISING my fretboard..... NO INLAYS FTW!!!


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I don't want the 1077. Well, yeah I do, but there's something else. I'd love to see the fretboard when you're done.


----------



## soldierkahn (Nov 16, 2007)

can do.... hey maybe ill be able to convince you to trade me necks so i can make my 7620 a GN replica...


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> can do.... hey maybe ill be able to convince you to trade me necks so i can make my 7620 a GN replica...



Only if your neck is reverse.


----------



## soldierkahn (Nov 20, 2007)

and just how in the hell would i do that lmao?


** what was that THING you said you wanted, if it wasnt the 1077, what was it? **


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2007)

You could buy a Xiphos and give me the neck.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

Your banter sucks, guys.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting update... I just got word from the Ibanez forums that the Xiphos 7 is called the XPT707. This means two things to me. First, clearly it's not a Dino sig (would have been weird, but I'm glad ), but also, could it possibly have 707's because of the name?

It would really only make sense


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 28, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Interesting update... I just got word from the Ibanez forums that the Xiphos 7 is called the XPT707. This means two things to me. First, clearly it's not a Dino sig (would have been weird, but I'm glad ), but also, could it possibly have 707's because of the name?
> 
> It would really only make sense



The regular Xiphos is the XPT700, and it doesn't come with "700" pickups. It's a model number, nothing more.


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Interesting update... I just got word from the Ibanez forums that the Xiphos 7 is called the XPT707. This means two things to me. First, clearly it's not a Dino sig (would have been weird, but I'm glad ), but also, could it possibly have 707's because of the name?
> 
> It would really only make sense



Dino's guitar is pretty badassed. of course, it's also a LACS, and not a production model.

and, i'd have to agree with Toshiro, it's probably just a name. i imagine they'll put the 7 string DeActivators in it.


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 28, 2007)

Leon said:


> Dino's guitar is pretty badassed. of course, it's also a LACS, and not a production model.
> 
> and, i'd have to agree with Toshiro, it's probably just a name. i imagine they'll put the 7 string DeActivators in it.



I hope so.

And oh yeah, I guess it's just the 6's model name but with the other 7 to show it's a 7 string. D'oh!

Wow, also I just hit JEMsite, and some dude from Ibanez (not Tak) said that it would be less, in USD, than the RG1527.

Probably $7-800, because it has to be a bit more than the XPT700.

Also really means it's not Prestige for sure.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 28, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Wow, also I just hit JEMsite, and some dude from Ibanez (not Tak) said that it would be less, in USD, than the RG1527.
> 
> Probably $7-800, because it has to be a bit more than the XPT700.
> 
> Also really means it's not Prestige for sure.



I know few here will agree with me, but that's the best news I've heard all week. Now I just need to pay down the CC enough to buy one.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll have to seriously give this some thought.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 29, 2007)

No thought left to give. I am buying one, and I _will_ be the first one to own one in the UK. Perhaps Europe!


----------



## Codyyy (Nov 29, 2007)

Who knows


----------

